# Hell's Bay Neptune



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

There isn't much information on these boats online. Does anyone have first hand experience with one? With all these damn kids, I'm trying hard not to go bay boat and it seems like a viable option at first glance. I'm curious as to real world draft numbers, how it poles (if at all) and the coast guard capacity rating. I honestly don't care about ride since coming from a 17T it has to be better. Thanks in advance.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure @Ckirk57 used to own one and runs similar waters you do


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Other than the below link, I got nothing. I vaguely remember these being built but this was right before the "Dark Ages" of HB, IIRC.

https://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/FFS0210_Neptune.pdf


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Save yourself at least $30K and get a SM Heron 18


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Based on numbers and no experience whatsoever, I'd say it's significantly smaller than a bay boat and closer to the Redfishers/Action Craft size of flats boats. Looks slightly longer and ever so slightly narrower than my old lappy.

I'd have to guess it would pole similarly, but likely slightly easier/better. Probably crosses rough water equally well.

^^Every bit of what I just said is conjecture. Interesting boat, though! I'm curious to see what people say about it.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Think i remember reading that it was similar to marquesa, but built for speed/covering water.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is one on cl for sale
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/d/2010-hells-bay-neptune/6722637284.html


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> Save yourself at least $30K and get a SM Heron 18


But how can I be cool if it doesn't say HB on it? But seriously, what's the rated capacity on it? Website doesn't say.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Does the price for the boat on Craigslist seem low? Especially with a 200 etec on it and the HB name.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Other than the below link, I got nothing. I vaguely remember these being built but this was right before the "Dark Ages" of HB, IIRC.
> 
> https://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/FFS0210_Neptune.pdf


Surprisingly that lists the draft at a much more realistic number of 10" than the current draft specs on their skiffs of today.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds like a Tom Gordon design!! Ask the guy that has the one on craigslist for sale to send a picture of the hull sticker, that should have rating on it. I wonder what the deadrise is. Similar in size to the vantage(19'2") but no sponsons.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Walter Lee said:


> Does the price for the boat on Craigslist seem low? Especially with a 200 etec on it and the HB name.


Nine year old model year on the hull, but a lot of cool bells and whistles. SP, tell Santa you want an early present. 

Another option to consider: The Bayshore 20 will float in nine inches and can be poled, although Wheaties are required. They pop up for sale every now and then. Here's a shot of my former pride and joy.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Zika said:


> Nine years old model year on the hull, but a lot of cool bells and whistles. SP, tell Santa you want an early present.
> 
> Another option to consider: The Bayshore 20 will float in nine inches and can be poled, although Wheaties are required. They pop up for sale every now and then. Here's a shot of my former pride and joy.
> 
> View attachment 49848


I learned to pole on my dad's Hoog and I'm always trying to get those Fordyce arms in the gym, so hopefully I'm up to it!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I regularly fish on my friend's Neptune. I own a Marquesa so I think I can offer some prospective. Rides very well and handles a choppy open bay nicely. Plenty of room for 4 people and very stable. Drafts about 10" with 2 anglers. Poles better than any skiff of this size (big) but don't kid yourself into thinking you can pole into to a 15mph breeze without huffing and puffing. That being said, because the sides are relatively low( the wind doesn't catch it as much) in most conditions it poles pretty well. I would categorize it as a " small" bay boat that can actually be poled. Hope that was helpful.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

FMH said:


> I regularly fish on my friend's Neptune. I own a Marquesa so I think I can offer some prospective. Rides very well and handles a choppy open bay nicely. Plenty of room for 4 people and very stable. Drafts about 10" with 2 anglers. Poles better than any skiff of this size (big) but don't kid yourself into thinking you can pole into to a 15mph breeze without huffing and puffing. That being said, because the sides are relatively low in most conditions it poles pretty well. I would categorize it as a " small" bay boat that can actually be poled. Hope that was helpful.


Exactly what I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

While you're at it (and not looking for a microskiff) take a close look at the basic Egret (18'9"). If I were ever lucky enough to afford one it would be in my garage.... and with a 200 it would fly... All I'd want is a 150 on mine.

Among an Egret's other virtues - you can pole it (but most would do that downwind.. after poling my old Maverick for years I wouldn't have that problem...) and you can also put a live 20lb permit in its live well....

I get to run and pole one every now and then for customers and it spoils me in every way...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree, the Egret would be another great choice. Quality build and a lot of innovative features. Plenty of room and storage for the kiddos and their stuff.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

The Egret definitely has a better ride. The Neptune definitely poles better (lower freeboard). If I remember correctly the Egret might have slightly less cockpit space but larger casting decks. I would rank it one notch closer to a bay boat on the scale between a poling skiff and a bay boat than the Neptune but not by much.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> While you're at it (and not looking for a microskiff) take a close look at the basic Egret (18'9"). If I were ever lucky enough to afford one it would be in my garage.... and with a 200 it would fly... All I'd want is a 150 on mine.
> 
> Among an Egret's other virtues - you can pole it (but most would do that downwind.. after poling my old Maverick for years I wouldn't have that problem...) and you can also put a live 20lb permit in its live well....
> 
> I get to run and pole one every now and then for customers and it spoils me in every way...


That 200 would be sweet


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Be careful, there was a Neptune for sale a while back that had been rear ended by a car. Had significant transom damage. Not saying this is the one but if the price seems too low that might be an indication something isn't right. Most folks aren't in the habit of selling HB's for cheap.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I wouldn't mind finding any hull with previous damage - since a competent repair can bring any skiff back to good condition (maybe even better than when it was originally built...). The trouble is verifying that a really competent repair has been done since there's quite a few folks working on glass - that you wouldn't hire for a low end auto body shop...

When you look at a hull that you suspect has previous damage you may have to do a bit of research. Once I have a hull number (the HIN) I'd want to contact the original manufacturer to see whether they can provide any input.

The sneakiest boat deals are when one has been sunk (or partially sunk) then cleaned up enough to get it back running - then sold to someone with the original wiring and cabling still in place... It will work just fine for a month or two then gradually go down on you. Vessels that have been sunk or flooded need every inch of wiring and cabling replaced, period...

Hope this helps


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

What Mr Lemay just said. Thought I missed a deal on A grandslam 17. Come to find out it had been sunk at least once. The now owner has had to have all wiring replaced.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I owned a Neptune, I sold it for a Maverick HPX 18. I did not like the characteristics of the Neptune: Low sides, Super tall polling platform, heavy 150... Cool boat just liked the Maverick 18 better. A Neptune with a lighter 115, no jack plate and a shorter platform would be better.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Ckirk57 said:


> I owned a Neptune, I sold it for a Maverick HPX 18. I did not like the characteristics of the Neptune: Low sides, Super tall polling platform, heavy 150... Cool boat just liked the Maverick 18 better. A Neptune with a lighter 115, no jack plate and a shorter platform would be better.


You scared of heights?


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not scared of heights, just did not like the angle you get from being up that high. It's hard to explain. When tarpon fishing, you lose allot of push by being up that high (even with a 24 foot pole). I'd say it was 12" taller than a Marquesas platform.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Ckirk57 said:


> I owned a Neptune, I sold it for a Maverick HPX 18. I did not like the characteristics of the Neptune: Low sides, Super tall polling platform, heavy 150... Cool boat just liked the Maverick 18 better. A Neptune with a lighter 115, no jack plate and a shorter platform would be better.


Thanks for the input! How did it pole and what kind of draft were you seeing with it? I think if I were to go the Neptune route, I'd look for a 115 for weight and fuel economy reasons.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

-simple matter to lower a tower (the fabricator chops off the feet then welds on new ones... after shortening the legs the needed amount).. 

I do know what you're talking about since I poled for years off of towers meant for motors with lower profiles (back when 2 strokes were king...).


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

The Neptune I had was rigged with an ETEC 150 and a Jack Plate. Having owned several HB polling skiffs prior to the Neptune I was used to a certain elevation for pushing. The Neptune platform height was at least a foot higher than a standard marquesas platform. It just felt akward. It also would take in water over the transom with the 150 if you had two guys sitting on the back seat. I'd say the draft with a 150 was 10 to 12". Best advice I can give is to test drive / fish one. Even if you have to pay for the test drive. I was just never happy with it....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Ckirk57 said:


> The Neptune I had was rigged with an ETEC 150 and a Jack Plate. Having owned several HB polling skiffs prior to the Neptune I was used to a certain elevation for pushing. The Neptune platform height was at least a foot higher than a standard marquesas platform. It just felt akward. It also would take in water over the transom with the 150 if you had two guys sitting on the back seat. I'd say the draft with a 150 was 10 to 12". Best advice I can give is to test drive / fish one. Even if you have to pay for the test drive. I was just never happy with it....


Thanks!


----------

